# Need help with clock functions.



## jsfitz54 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am new to Ubuntu (10.10 64bit) and have purchased a new hard drive for its installation.

I am running Windows 7 Pro 64 bit on the other drive.

My goal was to keep drives independent of each other.

_My problem is when I go into bios and switch drives to make the Ubuntu drive the primary then switch back to Windows 7, the clock functions for Windows are way way off and need to be reset._

Thanks for your help.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 7, 2011)

i'd make sure you clock is set up right in the bios...

I love fly fishing we usually go to San Juan Nm once a year for some rainbow trout


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 7, 2011)

is your linux time wrong ? usually the RTC (bios clock) is synced to the linux clock. maybe that could cause your problem ?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 8, 2011)

Bios clock is set correctly.

I ran Ubuntu updates then rebooted.

Ubuntu clock was set to manual, changed to automatic and picked 1 time server.

Switched back to Windows and time should have been 3:21AM and instead was 7:21am.

4 hours off.  Windows is set to Navy time clock and router is set to Navy time clock.

I am at a loss and don't know what is causing issue.

Thank you both for your replies.

Any more suggestions?


----------

